# When Did You Go Into Labour After Stopping Progesterone?



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies ,

So I was wondering if anyone could help me out at all ! I am on the 17p weekly shots and with D-Day approaching VERY quickly I was wondering how soon after stopping the shot I could roughly expect labour to start ? Also was the labour ok ? Any complications etc ? 

Thankyou so much in advance for getting back to me :hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hello... Im in the same boat really want to know.... Im 32weeks.... I also have a stitch in my cervixxxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Sj bornAsleep said:


> Hello... Im in the same boat really want to know.... Im 32weeks.... I also have a stitch in my cervixxxx

Hey there ! I was due to take the until 35weeks . But I have developed an allergy to the drug , so my consultant wants me to have a quarter dose tomorrow (32weeks) and then stop ! I'm guessing you have had a really early preemie to have both? :hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Oh no what was the allergic reaction like :-( am i have bumps from my injections and they really hurt... Looking forward to finishing them. Ya i lost a baby at 20weeks.. How about u


----------



## meandmrb2011

Sj bornAsleep said:


> Oh no what was the allergic reaction like :-( am i have bumps from my injections and they really hurt... Looking forward to finishing them. Ya i lost a baby at 20weeks.. How about u

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel like a prat just noticed your signature line , I was on my phone the other day :dohh:

I started just feeling flushed whenever I had it , then I started feeling like I was burning all over my body and then I got rashes and would feel really sick and dizzy and disoriented :shrug: so I am off them now , I guess we will wait and see what happens !! How is your pregnancy going ?xx :hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey sj how's the pregnancy going xx


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey sj how's the pregnancy going xx

i.am.so.sorry for not replying i go on this on my pho.r and.sometimes its so difficult. im good a bit sore pressure wise when i walk... so painful... i have an apt n thurs...its my last apt befettore getting stitch out... getting injection on wed...the bump is still sore from.last week.:-( 
hows all with u.... how r u keeping... feel feee to pm me... xxxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Sj bornAsleep said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sj how's the pregnancy going xx
> 
> i.am.so.sorry for not replying i go on this on my pho.r and.sometimes its so difficult. im good a bit sore pressure wise when i walk... so painful... i have an apt n thurs...its my last apt befettore getting stitch out... getting injection on wed...the bump is still sore from.last week.:-(
> hows all with u.... how r u keeping... feel feee to pm me... xxxxClick to expand...

Hey lady! Ugh I am fed up :cry: I was taken off the prog. at 31wks and although I feel physically a bit better i am sooooo niggly, restless and one minute i will be sure things are maybe starting and the next i will feel completely normal and full of life. . . The braxton hicks are all the time and driving me bonkers!! :wacko: I have had a few sore ones with a period aching but babes seems happy so I guess I should be thankful for that!!xxx keep in touch , let me know how your appt goes :hugs:


----------

